# Ou est mon system Events



## korntex5 (26 Avril 2005)

J'ai un mac os9 et je me lance dans l'applescript, non sans mal, et à ma ligne 
tell application "System Events"  j'ai apple script qui me demande ou est System Events????


----------



## Asnancy (26 Avril 2005)

Eh bien tu lui indiqe


----------



## Invité (26 Avril 2005)

Tu serais peut-être mieux sur  le forum "Développement sur Mac", non ?   
T'es sur que c'est une appli "system events" ?


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Avril 2005)

Oui, je pense aussi 
Téléportation dans Développement, tu devrais y trouver plus d'aide


----------



## Didier Guillion (27 Avril 2005)

Bonjour,

"Tell" sert a invoquer une application scriptable externe.
A mon avis tu doit faire une confusion quelque part. Que veut tu faire exactement ?

Cordialement


----------

